# Polk County, FL



## Busbey (Jun 7, 2018)

Lakeland here, looking for other folks in the area to post reports. 

Banana Lake in South Lakeland seems to be over populated with Tilapia everywhere i go. I see large (MASSIVE) schools on the ol fish finder and cant seem to actually catch one to see what it is, though i know of many guys who cast-net here and do very well. Banana Pit through the canal is 3ft right now so easily idled through. Sandlan under the bridge, water seems pretty dark as always and sub 2lb bass are plentiful near the pads. I used to see a ton of gar but not over the past weekend. bringing the kids out this weekend for some bluegill near those same pads and hope to get lucky. 

Winter Haven, Chain o Lakes... Havent been here much yet but know the canals and openings are doing well, or so says the newspaper reports on Monday mornings. 

Im looking specifically for bluegill or spec for the kids on the new boat. Got to get them hooked up before they loose interest. going to get some wigglers and minnows this saturday evening for a bit of Sunday morning action.


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Banana is full of Talopias, true. Some good bass to be had swimming lures between docks. Also worming and flipping west side of main lake, as I found this to be the deepest of this lake. Pits which go off of main lake seem to have to much pressure to be consistent. Good luck.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 11, 2018)

grabbed some minnows and crickets yesterday with the kids and wife.. was too busy at the chain to get anything done and was too hot for the bite.. hope to bring them out to the pit, off the main lake at Banana and see what happens. 

it is my understanding that with a bunch of Tilapia around, there are few bass but the bluegill and spec/crappie are still around.. true?


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 16, 2018)

I don’t fish this pit often, just when I have only a couple hours to kill.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 16, 2018)

Keep the kid's interested..that is a good thing.

I will be posting right behind this thread, as I took a Grandfather and his grandson out yesterday. The results weren't good, but I learned something about taking non-fisher people out.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 18, 2018)

10sne1 said:


> I don’t fish this pit often, just when I have only a couple hours to kill.



where else do you go? you in South or North Lakeland? I'm 5 min from the pit.


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Busbey 
I enjoy all the local lakes, Parker, Bonnie, Pierce, Rouchell. But, most if not all are getting overwhelmed with vegetation and hydrilla, making fishing the edges difficult. But that’s seasonal and the county is spraying to control. Wish I could be more help. Tomm


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Add Hollingsworth to local list, fish the west side stating at the Yatch Club and go toward the college. We found this to be the deeper side. Soft plastics from worms to flipping, all into vegetation.


----------

